
Hipku – encode any IP address as a haiku - alexeyr
http://gabrielmartin.net/projects/hipku/
======
print
As a creative writing of poetry major and computer programmer, I think this is
just unbelieveably cool.

My contribution to the hipku craze is a Wolfram Language version of the
encoder, running on the Wolfram Cloud:

[https://www.wolframcloud.com/objects/902f5a2b-6672-4223-8c47...](https://www.wolframcloud.com/objects/902f5a2b-6672-4223-8c47-d1a1e71b3f81)

------
MatthewWilkes

      Ace ants and ace ants
      aid ace ace ace ace ace ants.
      Ace ants aid ace apes.
    

Encode any loopback address as a tongue twister?

